# Who Else likes Black Music?



## Get-dancing (May 30, 2008)

-


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (May 30, 2008)

<3 Gnarls Barkley

They are my favorite.


----------



## Calamity (May 30, 2008)

i do...

Busta, Canibus, DMX...could go on but wont.

does Killswitch Engage count? lol


----------



## Data_stalker (May 30, 2008)

Does Hed PE?


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (May 30, 2008)

Music can't be black, it's a sound.

Oh, you mean music made by black people. Right, yeah, it's pretty good.


----------



## Tudd (May 30, 2008)

Add to that list Dead Prez, The Roots and De La Soul.


----------



## chamo (May 30, 2008)

Get-dancing said:


> Title says all, I like loads of it including:
> -Bob Marley
> -Jimi Hendrix
> -George Clinton
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dS7YLRGkqTU
I guess that would qualify as black music as well


----------



## Tycho (May 30, 2008)

Interesting way to categorize music...

Well, if the Sugar Hill Gang counts, Rapper's Delight is one of the best damn tunes ever.  Gangster's Paradise by Coolio was damn good.  Dance with the Devil by Immortal Technique is good, not so much on its merits as a song as its merits as a story being told... really rather chilling.  James Brown is great.  The Jimi Hendrix Experience is rock, that happens to be played and sung by a black man.  Bob Marley is usually very pleasant.


----------



## RainsongGryphon (May 30, 2008)

Gnarls Barkley FTW!

Bob Marley too, as long as the song isn't one of the overplayed ones. ;p

I also offer this piece from a hopefully up-and-coming musician:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juiJNe92bwU  This is what black music sounds like when not utterly gangsta. ^_~


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (May 30, 2008)

I'm a huge fan of the old-fashioned Motown-type stuff. Diana Ross and The Supremes, the most. I also like Stevie Wonder, Jackson 5, Patti LaBelle, Sister Sledge, Ritchie Family, The Commodores.. to name a few


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 1, 2008)

Well I like some black metal.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 1, 2008)

I really love playing my banjo. I really like a fair portion of American music, as well.

I like the Tossers, they're alright.


----------



## Aden (Jun 1, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> Well I like some black metal.



That.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 1, 2008)

While we're at it, how many people here like black humor?

(Hur hur hur)

I'm sorry, but the term "black music" is arguably one of the dumbest, most ambiguous and meaningless terms I have ever heard.

How about Negro music? Yeah, that's a bit more well defined (and much more incendiary).


----------



## Tudd (Jun 1, 2008)

Theres a good chance there are more white than black who listen to Bob Marley.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 1, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I'm sorry, but the term "black music" is arguably one of the dumbest, most ambiguous and meaningless terms I have ever heard.



Posting in a Get-Dancing thread, nuff sed.


----------



## dsand101 (Jun 1, 2008)

Wow! it's like DeathKlok without the animators.


----------



## Aden (Jun 1, 2008)

dsand101 said:


> Wow! it's like DeathKlok without the animators.



It's spelt "Dethklok", heathen. >:C


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 1, 2008)

Black music? 


-__-


----------



## FrankTheWuffdrafox (Jun 2, 2008)

Get-dancing said:


> Title says all, I like loads of it including:
> -Bob Marley
> -Jimi Hendrix
> -George Clinton
> ...


I thought you meant black metal n stuff D:


But yeah, I like music by black artists.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jun 2, 2008)

And we lost Bo Diddley, who as grandfather of a hell of a lot of rock technique would make all rock (and its mutant offshoots like emo) "black music".


----------



## Ratte (Jun 3, 2008)

I like the old Black Soul music that got out of popularity years ago.


----------



## Tudd (Jun 3, 2008)

Funkadelic


----------



## TG. (Jun 3, 2008)

Living Colour?


----------



## Fu (Jun 3, 2008)

I've gone through my music before and discovered I have nothing more than a few songs by anyone black.

Weird.


----------



## TG. (Jun 3, 2008)

Fu said:


> I've gone through my music before and discovered I have nothing more than a few songs by anyone black.
> 
> Weird.



I can help you out with that.


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Jun 3, 2008)

Damn I Wish I Was A


----------



## TG. (Jun 3, 2008)

That link is great.


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 4, 2008)

Can someone actually give me a proper definition of 'black music' as per this thread, so I can post a proper reply. 'Black music' could mean a whole lot of things.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 4, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> Can someone actually give me a proper definition of 'black music' as per this thread, so I can post a proper reply. 'Black music' could mean a whole lot of things.



Myoo-zic by them deeply-colored folk!

Pick a music genre, any genre, find a band that has a single black musician in it, and there's your black music.  Utterly fucking absurd.  Music by race is mind-bogglingly stupid and as JellyHurwit pointed out is par for the course in a Get-Dancing thread.  I'm sure GD means rap, reggae and possibly jazz, since his mind seems to be limited to stereotypes.


----------



## Tudd (Jun 4, 2008)

Muddy Waters :3

The whole concept of "black music" is so stupid, to me it's not worth pointing out all of the flaws in the concept. :3 Just sit back and post the names of some of your favourite black musicians.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Jun 4, 2008)

Wolves in the throne room
Alcest
Akercocke
Craft
drudkh
watain
Weakling

Those are my favorite BLACK artists. Their all so grim and kvlt. LOL


----------

